# need tie rod end work- 1999 altima gxe



## robnelle (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone have any ball park figures on how much it should cost parts and labor to get this done? I do not have the knowledge or resources to do it myself-not very mechanically inclined. Pep boys is telling me I need both sides inner and outer both sides and want to charge about 225.00 for parts alone and somewhere between 79.00 and 85.00 an hour for labor. Does this sound right or should I look elsewhere? I appreciate any advice anyone can give! Oh and I live in the Indianapolis area.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

That price for your parts sounds expensive, im not 100% sure though. always buy your own parts THEN take it to the mechanic just to be sure, thats what i always do


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i would check autozone or advance auto parts for the parts,my cv axles for my 99 altima were 75.00-full lifetime warranty,and not remanufactured these were NEW parts,the shop wanted 150.00 for parts per axle,when i only paid 75.00 for new parts,shops jack up prices on parts,especially pep boys,plus they do horrible work,their mechanics are idiots,years ago they put a honda accord alternator in my civic-not to bright,and even admitted their mistake


----------

